# Flavor Compliments to Dry Rubbed Smoked Meats



## copco (May 7, 2018)

I recently had BBQ from a family members trailer smoker.  He travels to TX quite a bit and has been working on the perfect dry rubbed ribs and brisket.  I do believe he has it down well, with the brisket pull apart tender, but moist.

That said, I am troubled by what feels like an unbalanced richness.  The meat is smoky enough and there is plenty of salt and seasoning.  However, it feels like something to cut through some of the ribs fattiness is missing.  I've had wet rub ribs that seem more balanced.

Does anyone have thoughts on how to achieve the balance when doing dry rub? Can the mop impact it?  Thoughts?

- N


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 7, 2018)

Mopping greatly extends the cook time. No big deal getting paid by the hour, but no fun maintaing a fire for 24 hours then entertaining guests. Your Sauces or Sides are there to cut the richnes. Vinegar Slaws and Salads are probably the most common side to cut the fat. If you specifically want to add to the rub, spice shops carry powdered vinegar that can be an ingredient in the rub...JJ


----------



## pops6927 (May 7, 2018)

Nationally, both Walmart.com and Amazon.com carry powdered vinegar, both white and cider.


----------



## copco (May 8, 2018)

Thank you for the replies.  My favorite BBQ came from City Market in Luling, TX.  It has been a long while, but I seem to recall a touch of sweetness to the ribs, though not from any sort of sauce.  I like the idea of the sides and sauces cutting into the richness, that makes sense, although it seems to me that the ribs/meat should be able to stand on their own.

Last evening I had some leftover ribs and I tried out apply a thin layer of your store bought BBQ sauce, it was much more balanced.  So, it seems the task is to get the rub to yield what I've described.  Maybe that powered vinegar and sugar/honey can do just that.

I'll have to give it a try.


----------

